# Cleveland V Refs.. I mean GSW



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

More of a game then anyone expected.


I have to say.. I have never been more heated at refs in my life. I understand Cle made additional mistakes. But Wow! Biggest stage in sports (debatable) and something like that... just incredible. Lebron clean strip - foul. KD charge - foul on Lebron. Lebron fouled - called a strip.

Just... Incredible. 


This Warriors team is no where near as good as the last two seasons. Rockets blew it, but tonight you saw a massive underdog in the most difficult stadium in the NBA push the game to where they should have won.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I will agree the refs had about as good of night as JR Smith did with his judgement. ;-) I thought they were generally bad though. 

While I thought changing the charge/block call was kind of bogus, I can't help but think that the Cavs have only themselves to blame for losing and not the refs. So many opportunities and the supporting cast failed Lebron when he needed them most.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If they are going to reverse a call on one end due to a review, they need to review all the calls on both ends. (Which I would in no way endorse due to the fact the game would last forever.) The flagrant on Thompson was also b.s. Shrek donkey (Green) provoking a response from T.T. was also bogus. I'll bet he probably won't see any repercussion from that either.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No dog in the fight for me. Just enjoyed a back and forth game. Refs made mistakes, but I don't think it favored one team or the other. Lebron's block was a block. Star treatment was left on the wayside. It was a block. But still - the Cavs imploded with Smith's not knowing the score, to Thomson totally losing it. Those are huge mental mistakes. It clearly impacted them in the OT. Thompson losing it with throwing the elbow on the garbage shot anyway, and then taking the bait after he'd been tossed - he may end up suspended over that extra push. Yes, he was baited. But dang, huge mental break down. And really, that would suck if he gets suspended. I'd much rather see both teams at full strength battling it out than either side missing key players.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I tend to agree with GaryFish. The refs were the same (let them just play too much) on both sides. On the Durrant drive, one ref was calling a block and the other was calling a charge. I thought he was still moving into space. I think LeBron is incredible and I really like Korver and Hill. GS is the most talented, fun team to watch. I can appreciate the talent of James, Curry, Durrant, and Clay.... Crazy talent.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> No dog in the fight for me. Just enjoyed a back and forth game. Refs made mistakes, but I don't think it favored one team or the other. Lebron's block was a block. Star treatment was left on the wayside. It was a block. But still - the Cavs imploded with Smith's not knowing the score, to Thomson totally losing it. Those are huge mental mistakes. It clearly impacted them in the OT. Thompson losing it with throwing the elbow on the garbage shot anyway, and then taking the bait after he'd been tossed - he may end up suspended over that extra push. Yes, he was baited. But dang, huge mental break down. And really, that would suck if he gets suspended. I'd much rather see both teams at full strength battling it out than either side missing key players.


I don't have a dog in the fight either, but I disagree entirely about it not favoring one team. Even if it was a block(it was), it wasn't reviewable based on what happened. Additionally, while the calls were bad both ways throughout the evening, the calls at the end of the game were pretty bad according to the rules almost all in GSW's favor. Calls at the end of the game are much more important than a missed foul call in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't watch the ending of the game until I saw a video of what Smith did after the free throw miss. For some reason he thought that they were ahead in his head and instead of shooting when he got the rebound or calling a timeout he took the ball out to mid court. 



I can understand where he might of gotten confused, it happens to everyone that plays sports but being a pro he should of had more of a idea of what was going on and his team mates should of talked to him before the free throw about what needed to happen after he either made or missed the shot. 



As for the refs, it happens in all the games. The get some calls right and they miss others. When replay is involved they still might get it wrong, you just never know. 



At least now Golden State knows that they are going to be in a battle for the title for the rest of the games and to have the first game be this close should be a eye opener for them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shouldn't you guys be out fishing, camping or something else important? ;-)


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Shouldn't you guys be out fishing, camping or something else important? ;-)
> 
> -DallanC


I wished that I was fishing.

I am in the process of painting and redoing a patio roof.

The joys of summer time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just throw a blue tarp over it and get the rods out. Or if you really want to get really fancy, get a brown tarp from homedepot. "See honey, it matches the siding. Now where are the colored mini-marshmallows?"

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Shouldn't you guys be out fishing, camping or something else important? ;-)
> 
> -DallanC


Hitting the Henry's Fork tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Shouldn't you guys be out fishing, camping or something else important? ;-)
> 
> -DallanC


Some of us have to work.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Some of us have to work.


Ha work you say. Looks like you are browsing UWN... I wish I had a job like that. Oh wait, I do 

-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

The foul looked like a blocking foul to me. Lebron beat him to the spot but then shrugged away at the contact. Apparently under 2 minutes in a quarter the officials can review a play like that to make sure he was out of the restricted area. Then there is the fact they can also review the actual call which they can overturn.. No wording in the rules similar to football where there needs to be indisputable proof. This according to the ESPN radio show I was listening to this morning..

The JR Smith thing reminded me of Lance Rice in 2001 when Utah just needed a chip shot FG to win... With about 18 seconds left, Rice took the snap, scrambled around forever and then threw the ball away as the time expired! Utah lost 38-37... They had the ball inside the AF 10 yard line... Watching JR Smith run around just brought back bad memories and I don't care who wins this thing! 

Refs will be refs.. I thought the Tristen Thompson foul on Livingston was garbage. That should have been reviewed as there was no elbow to the face. Green will always be a parasite to opponents. All that said, Lebron is pretty incredible!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

You can review if there is question to him being in the restricted area. He was no where near it - basically they used that rule to double check their call, not for the intended purpose. 

You couple that with the clean strip on Durant being a foul, the strip on Lebron that was missed, and then Draymond having a lane violation on the final free throw and it was a lot of late calls that all went for the Warriors.

What looked clearest to me at the end of the 4th was that Durant HAD to leave OKC. He was choking, like he did there. They rely on multiple players - that is ok but that will always separate him from the Top names we all know and love (sometimes lol).

Not sure why you throw TT out for no reason then let Dray run around yelling. Not sure if you saw what he mouthed at the ref when he got his tech - it was bad. He gets officiated like no one else and could EASILY have double the tech's and ejections each season. I watched multiple times where the ref was turned away and he stood their waiting, leaning in, for them to turn around so he could say a profanity and then walk off. Complete disrespect and unprofessional. Getting upset is one thing, but being that calculated about it is a joke. It's a whole different level of dirty IMO.


For me, I hope the game was won. That was an all time performance by Lebron and the win would have helped cement it into his legacy. The guy is amazing. The loss also clarified what I have long stood by - this is the last season he is in a Cavs uniform. I could easily be wrong, but I honestly do not see it. You hate ownership (who said lebron got us here, but with the help of the Kyrie trade - yeah freaking right haha), your team sucks, your coach got stepped over (classic), and you are 150M well into the luxury tax with no foreseeable change to the roster. It's a dead team. 4 years is not a bad run for any franchise!


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I’m still just sooo glad Houston lost!!!


----------

